# Advice



## Joeseminole18 (Feb 26, 2003)

Anybody got any good fishing spots/piers around Tallahassee? Bigshark, I know you live here, I need to get outta this town for a day next weekened....any places you go?


----------



## bigshark88 (Feb 13, 2003)

Scroll down a little bit on this page- http://www.sportfishingflorida.net/Bridge%20Pier/bridge_wade_pier.htm 

I fished on Saturday and its tough right now with all of the rain and the fresh water comming out of the rivers, the trout are all out in the salty stuff which is WAY beyond casting range right now. 

I was at that Mashes Sands pier and saw one guy catch a pretty good sized flounder. But the water was red like red Kool-Aid and all I caught was a sting ray. 

I would take the drive to SGI, make a left off of the bridge, pay to get into the state park, drive to the last beach house and then walk east on the gulf side of the beach. Salty surf water there would be where I focused right now. The beach is beautiful and usually desetrted if you get there on a weekday. 

No beers or dogs allowed on that pier nor in that state park. I drank a bunch of beer on the pier and nobody said anything, but the rangers at the state parks will check you and write you a ticket sometimes. Email me or PM me if you need better directions or some more help.


----------



## Joeseminole18 (Feb 26, 2003)

Thanks for the info/advice. I'll check it out this week, maybe take a drive down there this weekend. No worries on the beer--I'm not old enough to drink it anyway.


----------

